# Grain free kibble??



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure about this one but I have been feeding Fromm's Grain Free varieties for a year and half.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Natural balance is a good food if you have food sensitivity issues and need a limited ingredient diet. However, NB does not have much meat in it.


----------

